

Remember all that chatter about Quora? - kmfrk
http://blog.seanmcdonald.ca/post/4586302827/remember-all-that-chatter-about-quora-its-a-nice

======
kmfrk
On a tangential note, I am baffled that it is still next to impossible to find
any semblance of an official blog. They seem to use their own blog system,
which is a mess - and they don't even have a link for it in the footer!

When Quora shuts down, we'll probably have to post a question on the site to
verify that the rumours are true.

